# Isoetes Iacustris - Quillwort



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Does anyone have any experience with Isoetes Iacustris? I have just purchased a couple of them to plant in low moderate light, with CO2 and EI fertilizing. I tried one of these several years ago, unsuccessfully. First, it would constantly float out of the substrate. Then, it just gradually died.

My substrate is nutrient rich, one of the parameters the plant is supposed to need, and my light level will be relatively low, the equivalent of about 1.5 watts per gallon. What are the secrets to success with this plant?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I've read that they are perennial, so maybe they need a winter break? Also, I looked at the USDA PlantsDatabse and they seemed to be located naturally in cooler climates.

http://plants.usda.gov/java/profile?symbol=ISLA

So, maybe they need a rest period like some of the Apons. do? Maybe cooler temps in the aquarium? Also it says they are found on stony/rocky soil, so they may rot out if buried too deeply (like Anubias).
Other than that little bit, I know nothing about them, never have kept them.

Here's another site, but you've probably already seen this:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isoetes_lacustris

-Dave


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

_I Lacustris_ should grow fine for you. It likes moderately hard water, moderate light, good substrate, with or without C02... should be pretty easy to grow. I never had any problems with it other than it growing too big. Its native to the USA, grows wild in Florida all the way up the coast to canada. It may need more light than that Hoppy


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I have 3 of them, each in a different tank. Two are in 20 gallon tall tanks with 65w CF and are somewhat crowded by the other plants. They are staying about 4-6" tall but otherwise appear to be healthy. One originally wouldn't stay planted (probably was getting dug up by my loaches), so I let it float for a couple weeks until it had good roots and planted it again and it's doing fine now. The third plant is in a 33 gallon tank with 2x65w CF and dense floaters. It has grown over 15" tall and has dozens of leaves. All three tanks have soil under eco complete and are dosed with gluteraldehyde on a daily basis. The only differences I can see for the growth rate are the light and the fact the 2 smaller plants have always been rather crowded by the surrounding heavy root feeders (swords and crypts) plus all the unruly stem plants trying to overgrow their space. BTW, my water is on the soft/acidic side.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I understood this to be a moderately low light plant, or I wouldn't have even considered it. It may be like other low light plants, it can do ok with low light, but grows bigger, faster under high light. That is my hope anyway. The description of it makes me think it may die back twice a year, then regrow. In any case, it looks very ineresting. 

Robert, do you think it will do well with low hardness water? It may prefer harder water, but still do well without it?


----------

